# right now i am not happy to be a canon user



## Freelancer (Dec 20, 2012)

i want a second FF camera as backup body for some time.

i checked lowest prices on the internet the last two days.
and i must say im not happy to be a canon user at the moment.

why?

because i think canon gear is way overprized. 
well that´s nothing new but right now it hurts me.

i can get a D800 for 2289 euro from a big and reputed reseller here in germany (from some smaller shops it´s as low as 2150 euro).

for the 6D i have to pay around 2000 euro and the 5D MK3 cost around 2800 euro.

especially the 6D is way to expensive compared to both the D600 and D800 (the D600 cost around 1599).

i don´t even get a new 5D MK2 for 1599 euro. 

canon must be a happy company to be able to sell the cameras, even at these prices, to it´s loyal customers.

i am dreaming when i expect huge price drops in the coming months?

im very curious to see sales numbers for both nikon and canon from the 4 quartal 2012.
the D600 looks like a steal.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 20, 2012)

You live in a different side of the world...  Here in Malaysia, Canon cameras are priced at almost the same price of Nikon. Sometimes they're even cheaper. How about gray?


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 20, 2012)

Canon is just more expensive, cant help it. Or you could get a Nikon as 2nd body. Best of both worlds.


----------



## robbinzo (Dec 20, 2012)

It seems to me your dilemma is one of cost.
Here in the UK you can buy a 5D for £500, a 5D mark II for £1400 or the 5D mark III for £2400.
I think you should rent a 5D mark III and you will find that it's so good that you simply must have one. How much can you get for one of your kidneys in Germany?


----------



## M.ST (Dec 20, 2012)

That´s Canon Germany and Canon Europe. No service (CPS included) and totally excessive prices compared to others.

The 1D X, 5D Mark III and 6D is not worth the price you pay for it in Germany.

If you don´t need the camera yet for professional use, than wait or buy it somewhere else.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 20, 2012)

Check out DigitalRev, Bought my 5DMKIII with 24-105mm lens kit for £2500. Body only its £1995.

It comes with a year warranty too so no worries, and a returns policy.

All prices include import tax, to the UK anyway may be the same with Germany. Pretty significant saving of £500 just for the camera. Was here in two days VIA DHL fantastic service with good communication. Would deftly use them again.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Dec 20, 2012)

+1 on digital rev
5Dmkiii £ 1995
6D £1568
D600 £1199 [limited 1 day offer/usual price is £1250]
D800 £1869

The nikkon D600 is an amazing price, a whole lot cheaper than the canons. Whilst I'm thinking of getting one myself, I'v noticed that you generally pay a bit more for the nikon lenses. Probably ok if your only getting 2 or 3 but any more and I think the saving on the body will start to disappear. Indeed, this seems to be nikons strategy: cheap bodies and make the money on lenses.


----------



## robbinzo (Dec 20, 2012)

Why not buy a camera from an EU country - there wouldn't be any import tax?
You really don't have to buy a camera from Germany even though you live there you know.
Or just buy the Nikon D800 and spend your time trying to convince yourself that it's "better" than the Canon 5D III.


----------



## robbinzo (Dec 20, 2012)

At the current exchange rate, 2800 euros is cheaper than here in the UK as well.
DigitalRev in Hong Kong are selling the 5D mark III for 2750 euros so I would say the best deal for you is to be had in Germany.
And if you think you are getting a bad deal, don't give Canon your money. Simple.


----------



## Martin (Dec 20, 2012)

and...I would understand if your pay for a camera which works flawlessly. Unfortunately I bought my in May, and so far, several European service actions hasn't fixes mine. Service in Germany even completely blocked one of my ,almost new, L lens. No one is willing to exchange the camera for a new one. I own 5 lenses (4 Ls) and that's why I cannot be happy with Canon. Paid really a lot for the brand new, faulty body, without good working AF, so I feel like I just waste my money right now. I completely agree that Canon is too expensive relatively, but mine was the most expensive camera I had ever bought. I wanted to buy some new lens next year but I just cant. Trust me-that is a real reason to be unhappy with Canon, the will just left you with faulty body if you are unlucky. The issue and the whole case is not only my problem as there are also 3 other professional photographers on the local most known Canon forum, who have the same problem with Canon. We have been just completely left with faulty gear. So my advice is double or triple check otherwise service will not help you in some cases.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 20, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> You live in a different side of the world...  Here in Malaysia, Canon cameras are priced at almost the same price of Nikon. Sometimes they're even cheaper. How about gray?


I'm from Europe but live in Southeast Asia, where I live the 5D3 is 2850 currently as direct import from Singapore, the D800 goes for 3500 in the Nikon showroom store (the 5D3 3500 also), not sure what the lowest price for D800 is though as I haven't looked for Nikon's lowest prices.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, you're unhappy. As I see it, you have four options:


Buy a Canon FF body and pay what Canon charges
Buy two Nikon FF bodies and a set of lenses (because a Nikon body can't be 'a backup' to a Canon body). How are the Nikon counterparts to your current lenses/flashes in terms of quality/price? Also, is the *total* cost of selling your Canon gear and switching to Nikon, in terms of money and time, really going to save you money?
Buy a Canon APS-C body, less expensive, works with all your lenses/flashes
Post about your unhappiness on an Internet forum and do nothing

So far, you've tried #4. How's it working out for you? Does this thread take good pictures as a backup FF body? At least, it's free, so now you're getting exactly what you're paying for...that should make you happy, right? 

Point is, complaining here isn't going to do anything for you, except facilitate wallowing in your own unhappiness. Make a choice, act on it.


----------



## jcao64 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can you buy from a US site like www.bhphotovideo.com/ ? They ship international
$3000US = about $2300EU


----------



## Sith Zombie (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > The nikkon D600 is an amazing price, a whole lot cheaper than the canons. Whilst I'm thinking of getting one myself, I'v noticed that you generally pay a bit more for the nikon lenses. Probably ok if your only getting 2 or 3 but any more and I think the saving on the body will start to disappear. Indeed, this seems to be nikons strategy: cheap bodies and make the money on lenses.
> ...



Obviously the newer stuff is more expensive like the 24-70 ii compared to nikons 24-70, but the old model was always a bit cheaper than nikons. I find that in the UK at least, comparing equivalent lenses that are a few years old, the nikons are generally slightly more expensive but like you pointed out, this will probably vary from country to country


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 20, 2012)

First world problems : My $2500+ FF camera from the manufacturer I usually buy from is a couple hundred more then a competitor..


----------



## dkyeah (Dec 20, 2012)

Try checking the prices in Switzerland. It's cheaper than in Europe. The 5DMKIII is about 2400-2500€ and the 6D is 1500-1600€.
Europe is quite expensive when it comes to electronic devices, we are quite lucky in Switzerland as we have fairly "better" pricing, somewhat closer to USA's pricing.

Otherwise, as said Neuro, you might want to check your options. Complaining on a forum about pricing surely won't change much… If you don't have much glass, why not switching to Nikon? If you do have a lot of glass and only want a backup body, why not looking at used bodies on ebay? 2nd hand 5DMKIIs can be found quite cheap on the web.

Or why not wait for the prices to come down a bit? The 5DMKIII has been around for less than a year and its price has already dropped! I bought my 5DMKIII about 3-4months ago for almost 300€ more than what it can be found now.


----------



## sdsr (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> i want a second FF camera as backup body for some time.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



If you think it's a steal, and if you're willing to risk having to deal with the dust/oil problem that's evidently been plaguing the D600 (and may account for the recent massive reduction in its price), why not sell your Canon equipment and buy a couple of D600s?


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> i want a second FF camera as backup body for some time.
> 
> 
> i checked lowest prices on the internet the last two days.
> ...



I feel the same way about Ducati... Evil company they won't lower the price for me and they are happily making money!!!! Those greedy bastards!!! I do have three cars and two other motorcycles but I sooo want a third bike, and it has to be a Superbike 1199 Panigale R. Strangely the Ducati Rumors forum has little sympathy for me. Booo hoooo hooo.... 

So as a Loyal Canon customer... you're ready to jump ship for Nikon. Loyal Canon customer. Loyal Canon customer? Loyal Canon customer?!?!?! 

You "want" not "need".... People need food and shelter or they die. You want a second camera because... You're going to die if you don't have one? Such a desperate want. So now you come here to vent about your first world problem. Calling Canon a horrible company because they won't give their products away and/or your countries taxing system makes the cost prohibitively high. 

*If you can't afford it... then don't buy it. It is called living within your means and it's not Canons fault if you can't or won't spend the money to pick up a second body.*


----------



## SPL (Dec 20, 2012)

Neuro,...+1


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 20, 2012)

Perfect reply Neuro, I see the poster didn't reply back. Why do people post such crap? Is it because they like to incite us Canon owners into a debate or argument? Damn.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> i want a second FF camera as backup body for some time.
> 
> i checked lowest prices on the internet the last two days.
> and i must say im not happy to be a canon user at the moment.
> ...



There is always 35mm film...


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok so buy a D800 or D600 if Canon stuff is a ripoff. The problem is that if it really were a ripoff then no one would be buying the stuff, there are plenty of people that bought these cameras and don't feel that they were ripped off.


----------



## SJ (Dec 20, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> You live in a different side of the world...  Here in Malaysia, Canon cameras are priced at almost the same price of Nikon. Sometimes they're even cheaper. How about gray?



yeah 8)


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't understand?

what does whining about your situation on here do?

canon doesn't send employees here to monitor the forums to gauge public sentiment..

WE can't do anything for you..


what??


----------



## tortilla (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> for the 6D i have to pay around 2000 euro and the 5D MK3 cost around 2800 euro.
> 
> especially the 6D is way to expensive compared to both the D600 and D800 (the D600 cost around 1599).



The 6d ist just about being released in Germany and it costs even less than the D600 when it was released just 3 months ago. And regarding the current D600 deals - Canon offers the 5d mk ii (which at least I would prefer over the 6d and D600) for 1650 euro, or less than 1500 euro when you import it from the US (including tax and shipping) - who would have believed that a year ago?

Just have a little patience, prices for 6d will eventually drop.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't like the prices either. 

:-\But I don't like being without a 5D Mark III even more... :-\

;DFound the best deal I could, ordered my Camera. Get's here in a couple days, I already forgot how much I paid, I just can't wait to put it in my hands! ;D

8)Just get what you want and don't look back! I paid too much for dinner last night too, but man it was good! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 20, 2012)

: Do it and like it! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 20, 2012)

It was kind of irritating that they didn't throw in an OEM grip or a new sling instead of the Canon strap... I kind of wanted them to throw in the new 600 RT speedlite too, but they would have no part of it... :


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like the OP needs a holiday - New York City is quite nice, and I'm sure you can get a 6D/5DIII locally.

I'm almost tempted to say that a trip to LA to have the USA service center in Hollywood take a peak at your 5DIII issues.


----------



## tortilla (Dec 20, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> Sounds like the OP needs a holiday - New York City is quite nice, and I'm sure you can get a 6D/5DIII locally.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to say that a trip to LA to have the USA service center in Hollywood take a peak at your 5DIII issues.



Seriously, I'm from Germany too, and I've recenly checked flight prices to NY, to get me some new gear


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 20, 2012)

tortilla said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the OP needs a holiday - New York City is quite nice, and I'm sure you can get a 6D/5DIII locally.
> ...



Oh stop whining my german friends and just invade the UK... it may just work this time and it is closer! (Is 65 years too soon?)


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 20, 2012)

Sigh. You really reap the whirlwind when you dare express *UN*happiness about Mother Canon on this site. 

Always the same gems too: _"Expressing unhappiness does no good, blah, blah. You are getting me and other Canon users stirred up blah, blah. The equipment is irrelevant because a great photog like me can get awesome shots on a $2 camera blah, blah. So just bite me, and sell all your gear at a loss and then buy it all back in Nikon/Sony, blah blah. Ansel Adams blah, blah."_

I wonder why no one complains about the futility of expressing HAPPINESS with a Canon product, which surely must be of equally low practical effect? 
No one ever prefaces a gushing rave about their beloved new camera or lens with wisdom like: "Though the equipment is meaningless, here is a shot I just took with my new blah, blah."

Negative posts do not bother me. I kind of like them, or at least the idea that they are possible and acceptable. What would bother me is if this site (or any site) is expected to be a propaganda organ like a North Korean newspaper, where no praise is too effusive, and no criticism will be tolerated. 

Everyone needs to lighten up. No one is slamming anyone's mother or sniggering at anyone's manhood by saying they are ticked off by something Canon did. But I guess it is 2 sides of the same coin, isn't it? People on both sides who have invested heavily in a camera system naturally react emotionally one direction or the other. If you are heavily invested and start thinking Canon is trailing the competition and/or raising prices, you are ticked and want to say so. Conversely, if you are heavily invested and some ticked-off guy starts saying so, you are unhappy to have to think about how he could have a point about the quality of your equipment and the wisdom of your investment.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is just more expensive, cant help it. Or you could get a Nikon as 2nd body. Best of both worlds.
> ...



Just get a Nikon as 2nd body. Plus u can use Nikon lenses on your Canon camera too with a cheap adapter 
Or just get 5d mark 2 as 2nd body. Its not a bad camera at all and fits in ur price range i think.


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 20, 2012)

Canon delights me always 8)


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 20, 2012)

Canon offers twelve EOS cameras in their current product line, and the used market has numerous past models, full frame and crop. The price range is extremely broad, so there is something for almost every budget and photographic purpose. And people still find something to be unhappy about.


----------



## TAF (Dec 20, 2012)

Martin said:


> and...I would understand if your pay for a camera which works flawlessly. Unfortunately I bought my in May, and so far, several European service actions hasn't fixes mine. Service in Germany even completely blocked one of my ,almost new, L lens. No one is willing to exchange the camera for a new one. I own 5 lenses (4 Ls) and that's why I cannot be happy with Canon. Paid really a lot for the brand new, faulty body, without good working AF, so I feel like I just waste my money right now. I completely agree that Canon is too expensive relatively, but mine was the most expensive camera I had ever bought. I wanted to buy some new lens next year but I just cant. Trust me-that is a real reason to be unhappy with Canon, the will just left you with faulty body if you are unlucky. The issue and the whole case is not only my problem as there are also 3 other professional photographers on the local most known Canon forum, who have the same problem with Canon. We have been just completely left with faulty gear. So my advice is double or triple check otherwise service will not help you in some cases.



When you say you are left with faulty gear, do you mean 1) it does not work as advertised and Canon won't fix it, or 2) that it does not work the way you want it to (but does work exactly the way it is designed)?

If the former (1), you have legal recourse available to you. Contact your government trade commission and ask them how to file a complaint. I seriously doubt that Canon repair really is leaving you high and dry - I want to hear the rest of the story.

If the later (2), then there is really nothing to be done, other than to either wait until Canon makes one works the way you want, see if Magic Lantern does what you want, or change to a different brand that may (or may not) work the way you want.


----------



## tortilla (Dec 20, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> Canon offers twelve EOS cameras in their current product line, and the used market has numerous past models, full frame and crop. The price range is extremely broad, so there is something for almost every budget and photographic purpose. And people still find something to be unhappy about.



Yes you can get the Rebel T3/1100D for 300 euro, that's propably within the OP's budget, but I understand he's looking for a FF body.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 20, 2012)

Canon keeps lowering prices ...
- 5DIII is 15% less than when it was introduced
- 5DII is 40% less than when it was introduced
- 7D is 28% less than when it was introduced
- 60D is 30% less than when it was introduced
... but does anyone acknowledge or give them credit for that? A manufacturer can't win no matter what they do. If prices go down, people take it as proof that they were overpriced in the first place, and complain about the loss of resale value. If prices go up, people blame them for starting to overprice. And if prices stay the same, people complain that prices don't go down.


----------



## wD_Boston (Dec 20, 2012)

OP hasn't been seen since neuro's post though I did hear some sirens earlier...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 20, 2012)

ScottyP: excellent comment. The OP is not whining because canon failed to make his ideal camera for $19.95. He is frustrated because a product he purchased is, in his view, not performing properly and has not received satisfaction from the manufacturer. 

Yes it may be futile to complain here, but that's no reason to flame him.

However my reaction was that the post might be be better titled: not happy being in Germany, since the problems seem partly caused by his location. Add in the fact that his tax dollars are being used to bail out the rest of Europe and I can understand the frustration .


----------



## Martin (Dec 20, 2012)

TAF said:


> Martin said:
> 
> 
> > and...I would understand if your pay for a camera which works flawlessly. Unfortunately I bought my in May, and so far, several European service actions hasn't fixes mine. Service in Germany even completely blocked one of my ,almost new, L lens. No one is willing to exchange the camera for a new one. I own 5 lenses (4 Ls) and that's why I cannot be happy with Canon. Paid really a lot for the brand new, faulty body, without good working AF, so I feel like I just waste my money right now. I completely agree that Canon is too expensive relatively, but mine was the most expensive camera I had ever bought. I wanted to buy some new lens next year but I just cant. Trust me-that is a real reason to be unhappy with Canon, the will just left you with faulty body if you are unlucky. The issue and the whole case is not only my problem as there are also 3 other professional photographers on the local most known Canon forum, who have the same problem with Canon. We have been just completely left with faulty gear. So my advice is double or triple check otherwise service will not help you in some cases.
> ...



hey I am normal customer and photographer not a psycho, it obviously option no 1.


ad 1/ Do you think that 5d3 is designed to not achieving focus precisely? NO, and I think the same. Please have the full story (sry 4 my english-it not my mother tongue):

Bought 5d3 in May with 50 1.4 and 35L. I already own 24-70L, 70-200 L II IS, 135L, 85 1.8. The camera was faulty from the beginning. The focus points were completely misaligned. Took it to store, they advised to sent the camera to service in order to calibrate it with all lens. I was completely sure that that is not a issue with calibration but also with misaligment, therefore I made a detailed description. The body with lens was sent 2 times there and nothing was done besides standards calibration which obviously did not aligned AF sensors properly and did not adjust properly all lens. Sent it for the 3rd time and push them to exchange the camera. They did not exchange the camera but they exchanged the mirror box. It solve the misalignment issue but the lens was still not calibrated. After that 24-70 had problem with longer distance, 50mm was backfocusing for short distance. I also ask them to check a brand new 35L as I was sure it is soft so they should exchange it or fixed. They once more tried to calibrate all gear. After that 50 1.4 was still backfocusing at short distance, 135L started to miss at longer distance and 35L was still soft (nothing to do with calibration). They also stated that they checked 35L and it is fine. I was really frustrated with everything as it took 3,5 months and I still did not have a flawless body which I paid for. I took 35L for testing and you know what? A look inside and the glass inside was broken a bit, and it was for sure made during production. The lens was still just soft. So I was sure the service did not checked it seriously. I came back to store and bag them to exchange the lens, and they decided they will. The second glass was sharp! Besides that I still had focusing problems with body and other lens. First of all I checked once more the 50 and sent the test photos to service-they stated that it was calibrated correctly even if a show them bacfocused results(with lenscal). I though that maybe this is a lens issue so I sold 50 and tried 4 other 50mm samples from store to test at home. All were back focusing on short distance ( ca. 1m) . I did not buy any. So I thought it is camera issue. Next I decided to try other service so I bring the gear to Germany. They stated that the body is OK but some lens need calibration (already calibrated in my country). After that service activity my 135L is completely blocked (aparture) and I have err 01 (lens was rarely used). Also I found that I my 35L is not focusing properly with right side focus points (front focus on right sensors) so the second copy is faulty or maybe that's a camera issue once more (but german service did nothing with this lens) Other lens, which now works acceptable like 24-70 focus properly on side AF points. A. Trust me Canon service did nothing to REALLY solve the issue, and to satisfy me as a customer. They did what they know or pretend to but it does not solve the real problem. I know what 5d3 is capable of but mine is not. Its end of 2012 right now, and camera was purchased in May. Do u think I should be happy? I paid a lot for something that has't got its full value and I am left with the problem. That's the full story.


----------



## cliffwang (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are not really happy with Canon, you can switch to Nikon. Nowadays Sigma makes some good prime lenses and Tamron makes some good zoom lenses in good prices.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 21, 2012)

unfocused said:


> ScottyP: excellent comment. The OP is not whining because canon failed to make his ideal camera for $19.95. He is frustrated because a product he purchased is, in his view, not performing properly and has not received satisfaction from the manufacturer.
> 
> Yes it may be futile to complain here, but that's no reason to flame him.
> 
> However my reaction was that the post might be be better titled: not happy being in Germany, since the problems seem partly caused by his location. Add in the fact that his tax dollars are being used to bail out the rest of Europe and I can understand the frustration .



Here is the OP initial post...


Freelancer said:


> i want a second FF camera as backup body for some time.
> 
> i checked lowest prices on the internet the last two days.
> and i must say im not happy to be a canon user at the moment.
> ...



The OP original thread was one of cost... not of a problem with a camera. Someone else commented with problems with their camera.


----------



## Martin (Dec 21, 2012)

look at the topic


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 21, 2012)

SWITCH.
I did. 
I wanted a body that wasn't 3000 dollars that had an awesome AF. Canon didn't offer this product. 
I bought a used D700 for $1500 bucks and a used 24-70 for $1400 bucks(this was 3 months ago), and I couldn't be happier.
The image quality of this setup is significantly better than my 5D Classic and 24-105, and the AF has upped my keeper rate from around 35% to around 75%.
I was worried I wouldn't like the image quality or feel of Nikon, but I actually love it.
At this point, you can buy a refurb D800 for $2300 from Adorama with a 1 year warranty. 
For me, the answer was simple, and switching turned out to be easier than I thought.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 21, 2012)

as the saying goes.. you pay your money and make your choice...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 21, 2012)

ChilledExpress: you are correct. I misread one of the posts and thought it was also from the OP. Sorry.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 21, 2012)

We haven't done this one in awhile have we?


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 21, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> We haven't done this one in awhile have we?



Awesome and totally appropriate


----------



## glongstaff (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes guys, the complaints may not get a person anywhere but allows the stress to be vented and sometimes allows others to form opinions of not only the products but all that surrounds it (ie servicing, repairs, customer care and so on)....and I can fully understand where they are coming from..

Here in Europe, when it not only comes to electronic products but software it feels as though we are propping up other markets (and yes this may be down to governments/taxes etc)...but it also comes across as a little contempt to the customer base outside of the asia/america continents from the manufacturers (whoever they me be!!!!!)

So yes, lets receive comments (whether negative or positive) but do not deride someone for their comments due to having possible bad service/products (just monitor, ask for further clarification or ignore and tlet the person get it off their chest)


----------



## gundul (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/12/21/disruptive-sony-to-launch-a-full-frame-mirrorless-nex-in-one-year/

i imagine my self selling all but 35 and 135L, and happily shooting with NEX in manual mode..


----------



## Nathaniel Weir (Dec 21, 2012)

*Why don't all of the complainers and whiners shut up, go outside, take some photos, and get a better job.*


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Dec 22, 2012)

I have used the D700 allot, good quality just no a reason to jump ship.


----------



## friedmud (Dec 22, 2012)

I felt this way... so I sold all of my Canon gear and bought a D600. I couldn't be happier withh the photos I'm getting for the price I paid.

Don't just complain about it. If you really feel this way then votemwith your dollars!


----------



## sdsr (Dec 22, 2012)

friedmud said:


> I felt this way... so I sold all of my Canon gear and bought a D600. I couldn't be happier withh the photos I'm getting for the price I paid.
> 
> Don't just complain about it. If you really feel this way then votemwith your dollars!



Does your D600 have the dust/oil problem that so many are noticing and/or complaining about? (The price has dropped so low that I'm half considering one - not to replace but to supplement my Canon equipment. But I really don't want to have to deal with the dust/oil problem that may be explaining the low price.)


----------



## friedmud (Dec 22, 2012)

sdsr said:


> friedmud said:
> 
> 
> > I felt this way... so I sold all of my Canon gear and bought a D600. I couldn't be happier withh the photos I'm getting for the price I paid.
> ...



It does get dustier than my Canon bodies.... but a quick blow with a Giottos Rocket Air gets the stuff off. The dust accumulation is definitely slowing down over time as well.

I gotta say that it's worth the hassle for the upgrade in IQ... but I totally understand the hesitation over this issue.

If you are on the fence, I recommend renting one with a 24-70 from lensrentals.com. That's what I did and I sold my 7D and lenses the very next week...


----------



## gundul (Dec 24, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> I have used the D700 allot, good quality just no a reason to jump ship.



Same here. Used D700 for about 6 months. Love its fast AF and low light capabilities. However, I found myself did too much of post-processing to get to the look I like. Hence, sold it.


----------



## Skulker (Dec 24, 2012)

friedmud said:


> ................ That's what I did and I sold my 7D and lenses the very next week...



It's hardly a surprise that the 7d has been out classed by newer models, the improvement in iq in the latest models has been significant be they canon or nikon. 

But my 7d gave years of good service, just because better stuff came out won't stop it taking good shots. 

I've been lucky enough to be able to move up to ff. It seems to me that the 7d is ready for upgrade, but hey that's inevitable at some point.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think they're giving just enough time between the 7D and the 7D Mark II to be able to classify it as a "Legend!" 7D has been a great camera! ;D I'll be sad to see it go! :'(


----------

